# New Tattoo!!



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

On the back of my neck was done yesterday afternoon


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 9, 2008)

That's so pretty!


----------



## banapple (Oct 9, 2008)

that's really pretty!! enjoy ur new tatt! lol


----------



## charlie90802 (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks sexy and feminine! Does it hurt?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! getting tattoos hurt period lol its something u have to put up with





Little tattoos dont hurt much though


----------



## Lucy (Oct 9, 2008)

wow!!! thats soooo pretty! did it hurt?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!

yup! lol

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow!!! thats soooo pretty! did it hurt?


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oooh that is such a beautiful tattoo! You have a good taste Ricci!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww! thank you!

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh that is such a beautiful tattoo! You have a good taste Ricci! Thank you! I will hehe Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's really pretty!! enjoy ur new tatt! lol Thanks! Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's so pretty! And thank you! Originally Posted by *charlie90802* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks sexy and feminine! Does it hurt?


----------



## katana (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty Ricci!!

The colors are beautiful and very vibrant!

I think that's a great place to get a tattoo, it's easily hidden if need be.

Did it hurt, being so close to your spine?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty, Ricci!


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice. Good color choice.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 9, 2008)

That's pretty!


----------



## Jinx (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooooh! Pretty!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 9, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty!! I don't have the balls to get tattooed on my neck area lol.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 9, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## prettylynn (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty flowers Ricci! Im curious about why you chose to get 4 though?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank u!

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty Ricci!! The colors are beautiful and very vibrant!

I think that's a great place to get a tattoo, it's easily hidden if need be.

Did it hurt, being so close to your spine?

Yes it did especially the last 15 mins of it being done


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 9, 2008)

Really pretty! I'm going to be getting a neck tattoo in the future even though it will hurt like a biatch.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks very much!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty, Ricci! Thank you! I want more done! but Im taking a break Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very nice. Good color choice. Thank you! It will look better once healed Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's pretty! Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooh! Pretty! hehe thank you
Thanks!!

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute! Thank you Aprill! Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty




Thank you! Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty!! I don't have the balls to get tattooed on my neck area lol. lol cuz of the pain? after a while it numbs and it isnt so bad
well Thank you!!

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love it!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 9, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Many Thanks!

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pretty! Should I get more? lol Originally Posted by *prettylynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty flowers Ricci! Im curious about why you chose to get 4 though? Thank you! Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really pretty! I'm going to be getting a neck tattoo in the future even though it will hurt like a biatch. I love neck tats its pretty when you wear your hair up
Thanks a bunch!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pretty!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 9, 2008)

Your tattoo is very pretty Ricci. I love the colors.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 9, 2008)

Very pretty Ricci, they match your others nicely


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty! Thank you Shelley! Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your tattoo is very pretty Ricci. I love the colors.



Thanks! Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty Ricci, they match your others nicely



I was hoping they would


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 9, 2008)

oooo that is pretty....i have on right up the top of my neck...but mine is more well ummm a symbol for my uncle...

in that spot it can hurt but to me it didnt it was more annoying then anything cause they lean on ur neck for support and the vibrations kills more then the needle lol...


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooo that is pretty....i have on right up the top of my neck...but mine is more well ummm a symbol for my uncle...in that spot it can hurt but to me it didnt it was more annoying then anything cause they lean on ur neck for support and the vibrations kills more then the needle lol...

The more detail in a tattoo the more it hurts


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeh i suppose, mine was 2 colors so easy...but i have high pain tolerance, i could sit hours on end with a tat lol


----------



## Ricci (Oct 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeh i suppose, mine was 2 colors so easy...but i have high pain tolerance, i could sit hours on end with a tat lol I do too I sat and got my backpiece done for 4 hours


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 9, 2008)

oh wow thats cool....i soo wanna get more done..i have 2 but i want 3 more.....so addictive..but omg expensive lol...id rather spend it on makeup lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 10, 2008)

Love your new tattoo - colours are great!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Oct 10, 2008)

I likey


----------



## Darla (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Ricci, tell you what. I won't ask if it hurt.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2008)

Lmao



its ok if u ask





Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice Ricci, tell you what. I won't ask if it hurt.


----------



## chocobon (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorgeous tat Ricci!! I love it!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 10, 2008)

That's really pretty!


----------



## speedy (Oct 10, 2008)

OH, that is beautiful!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 10, 2008)

That tattoo is really pretty!


----------



## tstar (Oct 11, 2008)

love your ink! i had my first in the summer! i had writing on my wrists! will post a pic soon x

isnt ink addictive?? x i want more x


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the colours.


----------



## ozzymandias (Oct 15, 2008)

Love it. Rock on girl!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats really pretty Ricci.


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 15, 2008)

Love your tattoo!


----------



## girlo (Oct 16, 2008)

very pretty. i love everything about it. i like the idea, the placement, the colors, everything!


----------



## Tyari (Oct 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On the back of my neck was done yesterday afternoon





http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...attoos/002.jpg

I like it! Now I wanna go get more ink!


----------



## TankGirl4 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is so cute! I love it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Ooooh, I like! It's girly but cool-looking.

Did it hurt? I've heard the neck hurts bad...


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes it hurt! not gonna act all tough and say that it didn't hurt like some say lmao

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooh, I like! It's girly but cool-looking.
Did it hurt? I've heard the neck hurts bad...

I suppose if it was a small one it wouldn't hurt as much though .. Have u been thinking of getting one done?


----------



## love2482 (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like it! The colors are very pretty!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

I've wanted a tattoo since I was 6, LOL!!! But I was brought up to believe that tattooing means I'm somehow unhappy with what I got naturally. So I'm researching it all still just to make sure I don't create a personal hell...

But yours is SOOO PRETTY!!! lol


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2008)

aww thank u!!

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've wanted a tattoo since I was 6, LOL!!! But I was brought up to believe that tattooing means I'm somehow unhappy with what I got naturally. So I'm researching it all still just to make sure I don't create a personal hell...
But yours is SOOO PRETTY!!! lol


----------



## skippyj13 (Oct 22, 2008)

those are really pretty


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 23, 2008)

I love it! I've been thinking about what to get for my next one....its hard to pick


----------

